# People In or Around Missouri



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

I was recently contacted by a friend who knew I owned a Shepherd about someone trying to get rid of a AKC registered 3 year old Czech working line male. They told me that these people offered him up for free to anyone who can handle him and then mentioned euthanasia. Apparently the dog is aggressive and doesn't like people, but without knowing and meeting the dog, I seriously can't say to what extent and if it's just due to lack of training or bad breeding.

I have a dog who is already being trained plus 3 small dogs at home, so I can't take him and I called my trainer who also is on dog overload and can't take him. I would hate to see a dog like this be euthanized or go to the wrong home so would love some opinions as to what you guys would do! 

This is located in Mid Missouri and I can pick him up if anyone knows of someone. I dont feel like the rescues in my immediate area would be able to take him on.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

*UPDATE* 
The owners have contacted me personally and I have been getting information from them.

From what I've been told:
He is dog and human aggressive but not towards the family.
He has no professional training, but knows basic obiedence.
He is NOT neutered but has only dropped on Testicle. 
They know they breeders and apparently he comes from lines bred for military work. 
He has skin allergies
And no bite history


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Is returning the dog to the breeder not an option? To me, that would seem like the best thing to do in this situation. Maybe float that idea to his owners and see if that has been discussed. I know most reputable breeders want to be informed if a dog has issues and needs to be rehomed.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

GypsyGhost said:


> Is returning the dog to the breeder not an option? To me, that would seem like the best thing to do in this situation. Maybe float that idea to his owners and see if that has been discussed. I know most reputable breeders want to be informed if a dog has issues and needs to be rehomed.


That was my first thought too, They said they knew the breeder. So if I can assume, I'd say maybe it was a family friend byb with some decent dogs they bred? Though I'm not sure,I told them to keep me updated on the situation and to let me know if they have no other choices.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you reached out to MOGS? The "human aggressive" part may be an issue, but it really depends what that means, and whether there's a bite history.
Missouri German Shepherd Rescue


----------

